# Some Of My Recent Acquisitions



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Been a busy few weeks - but am very pleased with some of the new models being released.


----------



## mardibum (Jun 3, 2014)

You have been busy. Some nice watches there love the big gold seiko.


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeh me too ...very nice H


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

What's the mod no on the citizen looks huge .


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

bn2025 - they also do 2024 and 2029

It is huge . Dwarfs all the Tunas. Hence the name Leviathan


----------



## TONY M (Jun 22, 2010)

That citizen looks immense! Nice purchases BTW.

I have been intrigued by the SUN019 since it was announced and it looks superb. I know it is a large beast of a watch but have not been able to find out its weight, you wouldn't happen to know by any chance?

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Trigger (Sep 16, 2011)

All superb. What's the model number of that other Sawtooth?

Re the Citizen. I really wish they wouldn't make those integrated rubber bands. Hopefully someone will produce lug adapters.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

They are Sun023


----------



## OldHooky (Aug 30, 2011)

The SUN019 is next on my list. How are you finding it?


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

i love it to be honest. Shrinking violet it is not


----------



## Yesnogame (Aug 21, 2014)

The Citizen diver is fantastic.

Would look great with a nylon strap.


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

The Citizen is a stunning watch - but prefer it just as it is


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

BarryW said:


> It is huge . Dwarfs all the Tunas. *Hence the name Leviathan*


Excellent name for a watch! :lol:


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Alas i don't think the name took off


----------



## jonhall41 (Oct 17, 2014)

Wow what a great collection dude


----------



## badgersdad (May 16, 2014)

You could wear that leviathan on your leg. Are there bigger watches available?


----------



## craftvn (Oct 22, 2014)

Love the gold dial , nice collection


----------



## BarryW (Feb 20, 2004)

Thanks guys


----------

